# PayPal issues?



## FatRabbitFarm (Aug 22, 2006)

Has anyone ever encounter any issue with paypal merchant? or customer emailing you to inform that their payment was abort due to paypal's error "message 3005"? 

Here's the situation..we were testing out our site and made a mock purchase just to see how paypal works. Before any payment went through "message 3005" error comes up and aborts the sale. i mean personally if i were the customer on the other end seeing that message, i wouldn't even bother anymore with purchasing the product. has this ever happened to anyone before?

makes us feel we may not be getting as much business due to the inconvinence of paypal.

help please


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't had any problems accepting payments through PayPal. It's actually pretty convenient.

Are you talking about their web payments pro (that's like a merchant account), or their regular PayPal service?

I don't think what you witnessed is a normal thing.


----------



## FatRabbitFarm (Aug 22, 2006)

it's a merchant acct. the issue isn't with accepting payment but when purchasing product from my online shop. i just tried to purchase something from my site and before the payment set was complete an error came up. it works fine now but just curious why that happened...


----------



## wickedtuner (Nov 29, 2006)

Which type of paypal integration are you using?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the worst Paypal system PROBLEM is when a client orders $ 420 of goods from you and the Freakin' Paypal Email Notification DIES somewhere in cyber land or is never sent to you. So, unless you check your paypal account order/payments transaction record everyday, THERE IS NO WAY YOU KNOW THAT A CLIENT HAS PAID FOR THE ORDER.

This is the pits. Not only you lose the order ($$$$$) but worst you may lose a good PAYING client. 

PAYPAL, fix this horrific problem with your system. No we did not delete the email notification by mistake.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

From Paypal: 

*"Dear...blabla.,

Thank you for contacting PayPal.

If you find that you are not receiving some of your emails we ask that you 
do not only rely on the automated payment notifications to alert you when a
payment has been made. Email is not 100% reliable."*


*.....fair enough.  


*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I have never missed a PayPal payment received email notification in all the years I've used them. For all types of dollar amounts.

I guess it's possible for it to get lost in cyberspace though, I don't know how that's something on their end that they could fix.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Lucy, it's possible their email is being stopped by your junk mail filter. Make sure you add the @paypal.com to your safe list.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

they have been good to me so far.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

They also have been good to us so far. We have a modified OS Commerce shopping cart prior to PayPal, so we see the orders in the Admin CP of OS Commerce and in PayPal, plus notification emails from OS Commerce and PayPal.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the uplift replies.  

Yes we have the paypal inbound payment emails configured at server web end webmail etc... good point though Jasonda. 

Im not a Web Guru, but i bet it has something to do with the Paypal Canada configuration rooting etc..... Our paypal accounts were setup way before the Paypal Canada came about and we are still within the Main Paypal system, and we like it that way. This would explain why Rodney may have never had this problem. 

I think this is a Canadian Paypal ( www.paypal.ca )and the Main Paypal (www.paypal.com) hang up.

But overall Paypal does a great job. Too bad i lost $ 420 though. The worst part is that i feel like **** because I let a customer down. 

Now i need to cross check all the orders that have come in during the last week.


----------

